# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  دليل الشهادات التقنية في مجال الحاسب الالي

## حسان القضاة

إسم الشهادة : +A
التخصص : هاردوير / صيانة 
الجهة المنظمة : CompTIA
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : المعدات مثل لوحات الأم,المعالجات,الذاكرة,الطابعات,بديهيات الشبكات, تنصيب نظام تشغيل ......
الوظيفة : مهندس حاسب(صيانة وتركيب)
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : امتحانين, الأول يسمى Core Exam, والثاني DOS/Windows 
الرسوم : 128 دولار على الإمتحان 
الرابط : www.comptia.org

--------------------------------------
إسم الشهادة : Network+
التخصص : شبكات
الجهة المنظمة : CmpTIA
المتطلبات : سنة الى سنتين خبرة
مجالات المعرفة : تركيب و تهيئة TCP/IP, بالإضافة الى أساسيات الشبكات
الوظيفة : مهندس شبكات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : 128 دولار
الرابط : www.comptia.org

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : Security+ 
التخصص : أمن وحماية الشبكات 
الجهة المنظمة : CompTIA
المتطلبات : سنتين خبرة
مجالات المعرفة : أمن الإتصالات,التشفير,التحكم بخدمات الوصول و الصلاحيات
الوظيفة : Security Professional
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.comptia.org

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : Server+
التخصص : شبكات
الجهة المنظمة : CompTIA
المتطلبات : سنة الى سنتين خبرة
مجالات المعرفة : RAID, SCSI, multiple CPUs
الوظيفة : تقني شبكات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : امتحان واحد(80 سؤال)
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.comptia.org

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : i-Net+
التخصص : *** Development
الجهة المنظمة : CompTIA
المتطلبات : ستة أشهر خبرة
مجالات المعرفة : Internet, intranet, e-commerce
الوظيفة : مطور مواقع انترنت
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : راحع الرابط
الرابط :www.comptia.org

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة :CDIA+ (Certified ******** Imaging Architect)
التخصص : ******** Imaging
الجهة المنظمة : CompTIA
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : plan, design, and specify a ******** imaging, management system
الوظيفة : ******** imaging professional
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط :www.comptia.org 

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : CTT+ (Certified Technical Trainer)
التخصص : أي تخصص
الجهة المنظمة : Comptia
المتطلبات : خبرة في توصيل المعلومة
مجالات المعرفة : التحضير , العرض, والتواصل في الفصل الدراسي
الوظيفة : مدرس, مدرب
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحانين, CBT + VBT
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.comptia.org
• CBT= Computer-****d Test
• VBT=Video-Baed Test 

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : e-Biz+
التخصص : تجارة إلكترونية
الجهة المنظمة : CompTIA
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : مفاهيم التجارة الإلكترونية في الإدارة والتسويق
الوظيفة : e-business Professional
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.comptia.org

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : Linux+
التخصص : 
الجهة المنظمة : CompTIA
المتطلبات : ستة أشهر خبرة
مجالات المعرفة : مفاهيم لينكس , تثبيت و تهيئة , مفاهيم إدارة المستخدمين
الوظيفة : 
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.comptia.com

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : Project+
التخصص : إدارة و تنظيم مشاريع
الجهة المنظمة : CompTIA
المتطلبات : سنة خبرة 
مجالات المعرفة : أدارة فريق العمل, معرفة بدورة حياة النظام, التخطيط والمتابعة
الوظيفة : مدير مشروع
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.comptia.com

--------------------------------------


إسم الشهادة : MCP (Microsoft Certified Profissional)
التخصص : اي تخصص
الجهة المنظمة : Microsoft
المتطلبات : حسب التخصص
مجالات المعرفة : حسب التخصص
الوظيفة : حسب التخصص
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : اي إمتحان من إمتحانات ميكروسوفت
الرسوم : 125 دولار
الرابط : www.microsoft.com/mcp

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : MCSA (Microsoft Certified System Administrator)
التخصص : شبكات
الجهة المنظمة : Microsoft
المتطلبات : خبرة في إدارة و صيانة انظمة شبكات تعمل على Windows Server
مجالات المعرفة : 
الوظيفة : مدير شبكات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : أربعة,ثلاثة إجبارية وأخر اختياري
الرسوم : 125 دولار للإمتحانات
الرابط : www.microsoft.com/mcsa

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة :MCSE (Microsoft Certified System Engineer 2000 Track)
التخصص : شبكات
الجهة المنظمة : Microsoft
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : تحليل متطلبات العمل , تخطيط و تشغيل أنظمة الشبكات
الوظيفة : محلل شبكات, مهندس شبكات, مستشار تقني
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : سبعة امتحانات
الرسوم : 125 دولار للإمتحان
الرابط : www.microsoft.com/mcse

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : MCSD (Microsoft Certified Solution Developer)
التخصص : برمجة و تحليل
الجهة المنظمة : Microsoft
المتطلبات : خبرة لا تقل عن سنتين 
مجالات المعرفة : تحليل و تصميم حلول للأعمال المتوسطة الحجم و الكبيرة.
الوظيفة : محلل نظم, مهندس برمجيات, مصمم ومخطط نظم
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : خمسة إمتحانات
الرسوم : 125 دولار للإمتحان
الرابط : www.microsoft.com/mcsd

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة :MCAD (Microsoft Certified Application Developer)
التخصص : برمجة
الجهة المنظمة : Microsoft
المتطلبات : خبرة لاتقل عن سنة
مجالات المعرفة : برمجة و صيانة برامج وتطبيقات, ويب أو ويندوز 
الوظيفة : مبرمج, مطور برمجيات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : ثلاثة إمتحانات 
الرسوم : 125 دولار للإمتحان
الرابط : www.microsoft.com/mcad

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : MCDBA (Microsoft Cerified Administrator)
التخصص : قواعد بيانات
الجهة المنظمة : Microsoft
المتطلبات : سنة خبرة
مجالات المعرفة : تصميم و إدارة بيئة عمل MS Server
الوظيفة : مدير قواعد بيانات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : 4 إمتحانات
الرسوم : 125 دولار للإمتحان
الرابط : www.microsoft.com/mcdba

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة :MCT (Microsoft Certified Trainer)
التخصص : غير محدد
الجهة المنظمة : Microsoft
المتطلبات : خبرة سنتين في مجال التدريس
مجالات المعرفة : غير محدد
الوظيفة : مدرس, مدرب
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : راجع الرابط
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.microsoft.com/train_cert/mct

-------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : MVP (Most Valuable Professional)
التخصص : تقنيات ميكروسوفت
الجهة المنظمة : Microsoft
المتطلبات : راجع الرابط
مجالات المعرفة : تقنيات ميكروسوفت
الوظيفة : غير محدد
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : لا توجد امتحانات
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.microsoft.com/mvp

--------------------------------------

ملاحظة : هذه الشهادة تعتبر من أكثر الشهادات احترافاً و الراغب في التسجيل عليه أن يكون على دراية شاملة ووافية بمجال تخصصه و تعطى هذه الشهادة على حسب مشاركة الفرد في مساعدة مستخدمي تقنية معينة من تقنيات ميكروسوفت في إيجاد حلول لأسئلتهم واستفساراتهم لمدة سنة كاملة. 
إسم الشهادة : CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Associate)
التخصص : شبكات
الجهة المنظمة : Cisco
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : LAN,WAN,IP,IGRP,IPX,AppleTalk,IP RIP,VLANs,Ethernet
الوظيفة : مهندس شبكات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : امتحان واحد
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.cisco.com

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : CCNP (Cisco Certified Network Professional)
التخصص : شبكات
الجهة المنظمة : Cisco
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : Routing, Switching, Remote
الوظيفة : مهندس شبكات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : أربعة إمتحانات
الرسوم : رجع الرابط
الرابط : www.cisco.com

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : CCIE (Cisco Certified Internetwork Expert)
التخصص : شبكات متقدمة
الجهة المنظمة : Cisco
المتطلبات : CCNA,CCNP + خبرة سنتين
مجالات المعرفة : Cisco Multicast, Cisco QoS, Cable, DSL, metro,…
الوظيفة : خبير شبكات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : امتحانين عملي و تحريري
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.cisco.com

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : CCDA (Cisco Certified Design Associate)
التخصص : تصميم شبكات
الجهة المنظمة : Cisco
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : Design of Simple Network using Cisco Routers and switches
الوظيفة : مصمم شبكات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : امتحان واحد
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : [url="http://www.cisco.com%5burl%5d%3cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E--------------------------------------%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3Eإسم%20الشهادة%20:%20CCDP%20(Cisco%20Certified%2  0Design%20Professional)%3Cbr%20/%3Eالتخصص%20:%20تصميم%20شبكات%3Cbr%20/%3Eالجهة%20المنظمة%20:%20Cisco%3Cbr%20/%3Eالمتطلبات%20:%20%3Cbr%20/%3Eمجالات%20المعرفة%20:%20Routing,%20Switching%20a  nd%20Remote%20Access%3Cbr%20/%3Eالوظيفة%20:%20مصمم%20شبكات%3Cbr%20/%3Eالإمتحان%20/الإمتحانات%20:%20اربعة%20امتحانات%3Cbr%20/%3Eالرسوم%20:%20راجع%20الرابط%3Cbr%20/%3Eالرابط%20:%20%5burl=http://www.cisco.com%5dwww.cisco.com"]www.cisco.com[url]

--------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : CCDP (Cisco Certified Design Professional)
التخصص : تصميم شبكات
الجهة المنظمة : Cisco
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : Routing, Switching and Remote 
الوظيفة : مصمم شبكات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : اربعة امتحانات
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.cisco.com

--------------------------------------

----------


## حسان القضاة

إسم الشهادة :OCA Oracle Certified Associate 
التخصص : قواعد بيانات
الجهة المنظمة : Oracle
المتطلبات : إجتياز إمتحانين
مجالات المعرفة : قواعد البيانات
الوظيفة : Junior Administrator, Application Developer
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحانين: Intorduction to Oracle, Data****: Foundamentals 1
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.oracle.com/education/certification

إسم الشهادة : OCP Databse Admin - Oracle Certified Professional
التخصص : قواعد بيانات-إدارة قواعد بيانات
الجهة المنظمة : Oracle
المتطلبات : OCA + two additional exams
مجالات المعرفة : قواعد البيانات
الوظيفة :  Administrator
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : 4 إمتحانات
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.oracle.com/education/certification

إسم الشهادة : OCP Databse  - Oracle Certified Professional
التخصص : قواعد بيانات-إدارة قواعد بيانات
الجهة المنظمة : Oracle
المتطلبات : pass Oracle Internet
مجالات المعرفة : قواعد البيانات
الوظيفة : 
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : راجع الرابط
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.oracle.com/education/certification

إسم الشهادة : OCP Oracle Developer - Oracle Certified Professional
التخصص : قواعد بيانات-إدارة قواعد بيانات
الجهة المنظمة : Oracle
المتطلبات : إجتياز أربعة امتحانات
مجالات المعرفة : قواعد البيانات
الوظيفة :  Developer
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : 4 إمتحانات
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.oracle.com/education/certification

إسم الشهادة : OCM Oracle Certified Master
التخصص : قواعد بيانات-إدارة قواعد بيانات
الجهة المنظمة : Oracle
المتطلبات : OCP + two additional exams
مجالات المعرفة : قواعد البيانات- متقدمة
الوظيفة :  Master
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : أمتحانات جامعية- راجع الرابط
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.oracle.com/education/certification



إسم الشهادة :SCSA – Sun Certified System Administrator
التخصص : أدارة نظم سولاريز
الجهة المنظمة : Sun
المتطلبات : إجتياز إمتحانين
مجالات المعرفة : إدارة وتشغيل نظم Solaris
الوظيفة : Administrator
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحانين
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.suned.sun.com/US/certification

إسم الشهادة : Sun Cetified Programmer for  2
التخصص : برمجة
الجهة المنظمة : Sun
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : جافا
الوظيفة : مبرمج
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.suned.sun.com/US/certification


إسم الشهادة : Sun Certified Developer for2 Platform
التخصص : برمجة,تطوير برمجيات
الجهة المنظمة : Sun
المتطلبات : SCPJ
مجالات المعرفة : جافا
الوظيفة : مطور برمجيات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : ثلاثة إمتحانات
الرسوم :راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.suned.sun.com/US/certification

إسم الشهادة :Sun Certified *** Components Developer for J2EE
التخصص : برمجة مواقع
الجهة المنظمة : Sun
المتطلبات : SCDJ + Pass one exam
مجالات المعرفة : جافا
الوظيفة : مطور برمجيات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إربعة أمتحانات
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط :www.suned.sun.com/US/certification

إسم الشهادة : Sun Certified Enterprise Architect for J2EE
التخصص : تطوير برمجيات
الجهة المنظمة : Sun
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : جافا
الوظيفة : مطور برمجيات, مخطط
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : ثلاثة امتحانات, Multiple choice, Essay, Assignment exams
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط : www.suned.sun.com/US/certification

شهادات أخرى لـ Sun
iPlanet Application Server Certification
Sun Cerified Data Management Engineer
Sun Certified Backup and Recovery Engineer
Sun Certified Storage Architect




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

إسم الشهادة : CIW A- Certified Internet ***master Associate
التخصص : e-commerce
الجهة المنظمة : Prosoft 
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : تقنيات انترنت,HTML, مفاهيم الشبكات
الوظيفة : ***master 
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط :www.ciwcertified.com

إسم الشهادة : CIW P- Certified Internet ***master Professional
التخصص : e-commerce
الجهة المنظمة : Prosoft
المتطلبات : CIW A+ one exam
مجالات المعرفة : 
الوظيفة : ***master
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : راجع الرابط
الرابط :www.ciwcertified.com


شهادات أخرى :
Master CIW Designer
Master CIW Administrator
Master CIW Site Manager
Master CIW Enterprise Developer


إسم الشهادة : CNA Certified Network Administrator
التخصص : شبكات
الجهة المنظمة : Novel
المتطلبات :
مجالات المعرفة : شبكات, NetWare 5, 4.11
الوظيفة : مدير شبكة
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات :
الرسوم :
الرابط :www.novel.com/education

إسم الشهادة : CNE Certified Network Engineer
التخصص : هندسة شبكات 
الجهة المنظمة : Novel
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة :
الوظيفة : مهندس شبكات
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات :
الرسوم :
الرابط : www.novel.com/education

إسم الشهادة : Master CNE 
التخصص : شبكات
الجهة المنظمة : Novel
المتطلبات :
مجالات المعرفة :
الوظيفة : 
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات :
الرسوم :
الرابط : www.novel.com/education


إسم الشهادة : NNCSS Novel Network Certified Support Specialist
التخصص : Novel Network
الجهة المنظمة : Novel
المتطلبات : 
مجالات المعرفة : BayStack/BPS, VPN Switch, OPTera Metro, Meridian SL-100, Passport, VoIP
الوظيفة :
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات :
الرسوم : 149 للإمتحان الواحد
الرابط : www.novel.com/education



إسم الشهادة : PMP Project Management Professional
التخصص : إدارة مشاريع
الجهة المنظمة : PMI
المتطلبات : ثلاث سنوات خبرة+ 35 ساعة دراسة + بكالوريوس
مجالات المعرفة : Project Management
الوظيفة : مدير مشروع
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : راجع الرابط
الرسوم : 555 دولار
الرابط :www.pmi.com

إسم الشهادة : CSTE Certified Software Tester
التخصص : Software Testing
الجهة المنظمة : Software Certification
المتطلبات : بكالوريوس+ماجستير أو ست سنوات خبرة
مجالات المعرفة : 
الوظيفة : Software Tester
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم : 300 دولار
الرابط :www.softwarecertification.com

إسم الشهادة : Certified Software Quality Analyst (CSQA)
التخصص : Quality Analysis
الجهة المنظمة : Software Certification
المتطلبات : نفس السابق
مجالات المعرفة : 
الوظيفة :
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : إمتحان واحد
الرسوم :300 دولار
الرابط :www.softwarecertification.com

إسم الشهادة : Certified Software Project Manager (CSPM)
التخصص : إدارة مشاريع
الجهة المنظمة : Software Certification 
المتطلبات : ثلاث سنوات خبرة
مجالات المعرفة : 
الوظيفة : مدير مشروع
الإمتحان /الإمتحانات : 
الرسوم :400 دولار
الرابط :www.softwarecertification.com

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور حسان
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

عافاك وان شاء الله نستفيد منهم عن قريب

----------


## ahmed868

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## دليلة

يسلمو على المعلومةالقيمة

----------


## mohammad kopde

thankxx

----------

